# hope everyone is having a great season we sure are



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

heres just a few pics


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Geese have been plentiful around here, ducks not so much. Broke ice yesterday, made a beautiful hole, had a nice looking spread, and saw a total of 3 ducks  Where are they? Normally this time of year if you're breaking ice you're in for a great day. Overall its been a decent year just not the last week or two, which is when its supposed to be the best.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

well you know i am  and with 3 banded geese today i am jacked ..


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

Jan 6th 2013 two man limit


----------

